# South Willow



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently there is a lake in the stansburys that looks drop dead amazing from the google pictures. Anyone know if there's any fish in South Willow?


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry, I've never fished it, but it is a beautiful canyon.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm almost certain there are no fish in South Willow. But you are right, it is beautiful! I want to say it is about a 1 hour to 1 1/2 hour hike back into the lake.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will say with 100% accuracy that there are fish in South Willow stream. 8)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

There are fish in the stream...there are NO fish in the lake...it's also an 8 mile hike to the lake from South Willow...you can drive most of the way from the North Willow side, but you need a REALLY good 4 wheel drive.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I will say with 100% accuracy that there are fish in South Willow stream. 8)


What varieties of fish call the stream home?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> What varieties of fish call the stream home?


 I have only caught Rainbows. There are Browns in G-ville Reservoir, so it wouldn't surprise me if they were up stream too.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

No fish in the lake. Awesome hike though


----------

